# amplificar señal del ultrasonido



## mangolopez1 (May 15, 2006)

estado tratando de amplificar una señal proveniente de un sensor de ultra sonido pero la señal se le mete mucho ruido los e probado con amplificador operacionales normales como LM324  y me han dicho que con operacionales de instrumentacion pero no conosco ninguna referencia si alguien me puede ayudar con referenciaas y algunos circuitos les agradesco


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 15, 2006)

mira en 
http://www.commlinx.com.au/schematics.htm
o en www.epanorama.net

Te deberia funcionar, yo monte uno para un coche para aparcar y llevaba un lm324.

Debes utilizar una configuracion pasa banda lo mas estrecha mejor cerca de los 32Khz/40Khz segun sensor


----------



## Ehecatl (May 16, 2006)

¿cómo sabes que son los amplificador los que meten ruido? ¿no podría ser que los propios sensores estén recogiendo el ruido del ambiente?


----------



## johnplayerspecial01 (Sep 10, 2006)

8) Yo estoy trabajando con ultrasonido, al principio use el amplificador TL047 y no botaba señal en el receptor, es mejor que use el LM324 que detecta señales desde los 3cm a mas de 20cm


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 10, 2006)

Huy que poco originales, pues yo utilice un sensor de IR.

Los sensores de mando a distancia de las tV un poco antiguas de los años 90 llevaban como captador una cajita metalica.
Pues se desmonta y se subtituye el foto diodo por un micro ultrasonico.
Como se da la circunstancia que suelen funcionar justo entre 30 y 40khz se adaptan perfectamente y nos dan una señal escuadrada. Eso funciona porque los micros son piezoelectricos.

En el interior de la cajita hay pocos componentes, un integrado que lleba integrado un amplificador pasa banda y un escuadrador. Tambien hay un condensador smd que lo utilizan para fijar la rapidez del circuito y evidentemente el tipico electrolitico.

!Atensión! antes de desoldarlo con un retulador marcar cada patilla, masa 5V y datos.
Solo mirando las pistas es muy facil, masa pues la pista gorda que da vueltas por toda la tele.
%V la pistita que va a parar a un conensador electrolitico que marca a la patilla positiva.
Y dejamos el ultimo que nos queda que solo puede ser la de datos y va directamente al microprocesador de la tele.

Es mas facil hacerlo que explicarlo.

En la foto se ve el invento.
El sensor de la izquierda no sirve para este proyecto por que es una sola pastilla, lo utilizaceros para barreras de infrarojos y demas circuitos.

Hay un modelo de sensor que lleba un integrado en linea, ese es "facil" encontrar el datacheet un tal gl3 no se que, ese tiene la ventaja que se puede optimizar al maximo pero solo lo he encontrado dos veces. El datasheet que encontrareis es el de un equivalente.


----------

